# Can't connect to DSL



## deadpan_do (Nov 27, 2003)

hey guys, need some help, please...

Last sunday, I opened my home pc (WinXP sp2) and when I double clicked the broadband connection icon (i connect to my dsl isp using a login window), nothing happened, so i scanned my unit with the usual security suite (trend micro, ewido, adaware, spybot s&d), but no immediate threats were reported...

so i tried rebooting, but still nthing happens when i double click my broadband connection icon...and viewing its properties, it points to a target which is a registry key...

so i tried to uninstall and reinstall my NIC, reboot, but still nothing happened...

i deleted the broadband connection icon and tried to create a new connection and i discovered that the only option available is to connect to the internet using an always-on service..the one which would require a login and password and the other option is grayed out and unselectable...

plus, the NIC displays a limited or no connectivity status and when i checked the ip address, it was a 169.xxx...address...

can anybody please help me with this? do you think that this has been a hijack/DoS attempt or a virus infection? and finally, would anybody know the registry key so that i could reactivate the other connection options by brute force or through registry hack? 

Thanks a lot! More power...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see, we don't know what ISP you have, what make/model modem you have, or if it's USB or Ethernet connected to the computer. Let's start with those. ALso, how about:

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## deadpan_do (Nov 27, 2003)

ok...thanks for the instructions..i'll do these when i get back home..

however, i did not included my ISP as i am from the philippines and i thought it may not be of any significance.

my modem is connected to the pc via a UTP cable and a PCI slot 10/100 NIC.

thanks...i'll do the ipconfig later...on a side note, would you know the registry key for the internet connection settings (the one where you'll have the option of choosing in what manner you'll connect to the internet)...

thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know of a registry key, did your broadband modem come with an installation disk? Sounds like you haven't created a PPPoE connection to the modem.

If you want to reset the TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, the following process will do that.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## deadpan_do (Nov 27, 2003)

ey, thanks very much for the replies...so here are the details you said that i should post...

my modem is - ZyXEL Prestige 650R-31 ADSL modem..

and here are the ipconfig /all results..

1. with an automatically obtained IP address:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

H:\Documents and Settings\Do & Tin>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : oda-xp
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-2E-5A-1D-0F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.100.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 8:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 10-11-11-11-11-11

** the one i use for the dsl is the local area connection 9 **

2. Here is the ipconfig result when i tried to specify an IP address...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

H:\Documents and Settings\Do & Tin>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : oda-xp
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-2E-5A-1D-0F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.100.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

*********

Now here is a screen capture of what i was talking about the other internet connection options being unselectable...










**********

and here is the latest hijackthis log i generated...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:12:02 PM, on 7/5/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
H:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
H:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
H:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
H:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
H:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
H:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
H:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
I:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
I:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
H:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
i:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
H:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
H:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
H:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
H:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
H:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
H:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
I:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
I:\Program Files\Cacheman\Cacheman.exe
H:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
I:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
I:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BlueSoleil.exe
H:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Do_&_Tin's Files\Misc Net Saves\anti-spy\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - H:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - H:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - H:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: SWEETIE Class - {1A0AADCD-3A72-4b5f-900F-E3BB5A838E2A} - H:\PROGRA~1\MACROG~1\SWEETI~1\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - I:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - H:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - h:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - h:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SweetIM For Internet Explorer - {BC4FFE41-DE9F-46fa-B455-AAD49B9F9938} - H:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIMBarForIE\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - H:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiskeeperSystray] "I:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] H:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE H:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "H:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "H:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BearShare] "I:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe" /pause
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] H:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SweetIM] H:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] i:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cacheman] I:\Program Files\Cacheman\Cacheman.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] H:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SweetIM] H:\Program Files\Macrogaming\SweetIM\SweetIM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "I:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "H:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = H:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = I:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BlueSoleil.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://h:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://h:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///H:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://h:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://h:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://i:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://h:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://h:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///H:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///H:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///H:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - i:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - i:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - i:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - H:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Share in Hello - {B13B4423-2647-4cfc-A4B3-C7D56CB83487} - I:\Program Files\Hello\PicasaCapture.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Share in H&ello - {B13B4423-2647-4cfc-A4B3-C7D56CB83487} - I:\Program Files\Hello\PicasaCapture.dll
O9 - Extra button: BeInSync - {EE84A04D-8992-4b19-970F-6EA7A01F7331} - H:\Program Files\BeInSync\SHELLEX.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: BeInSync - {EE84A04D-8992-4b19-970F-6EA7A01F7331} - H:\Program Files\BeInSync\SHELLEX.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - H:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - H:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - H:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6E5A37BF-FD42-463A-877C-4EB7002E68AE} (Housecall ActiveX 6.5) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - I:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - I:\Program Files\Executive Software\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - i:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - H:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - H:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - Smart Link - H:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe

**********

I still haven't tried to do the reset tip that you mentioned, as you may have other opinions given these new info.

Thank a lot for your help and time...

More power...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please do the stuff I've already asked, since sending more info without trying the fixes already presented is not very productive.


----------



## deadpan_do (Nov 27, 2003)

ok thanks...but i tried the things you said and nothing happened...also, my modem did not come with a cd installer as the isp technician was the one who installed it...thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need any installer for a modem/router. If you have tried the fixes I suggested, it would appear that you may have a physical connection issue. Have you tried a known good cable? When you plug the cable into the router and computer, do the connection lights next to the RJ-45 jack come on?


----------



## deadpan_do (Nov 27, 2003)

yup, the lights are up, both on my NIC and on the modem...I am also suspecting that the modem may be the one with the problem since other users of the computer report that the said DSL connection randomly gets disconnected in increasingly repaeated periods...

The annoying thing is that i have been requesting for a technician from my isp to have a physical look of the modem/connection but the phone tech support for my ISP insists that it is a winXP problem (based on the unselectable connection options i've captured above) and insist that i format and reinstall my xp, without physically examining the drive...but that is just my last resort as i would then have to reinstall al applications and tweaks i have on my pc right?..

anyways, i'll try a repair installation later before bugging my isp again.. 

thanks very much for the tips and help...i'll post developments here by tomorow...i'll also check the cables as you recommended...

thanks!


----------

